# DeLand Florida vintage bike and swap meet 6/6/15



## philman (May 19, 2015)

Hello all,

Just wanted to let you all know of a vintage bicycle show and swap meet happening on June 6th in DeLand, Florida. It will be held downtown from 10-4. There are several other bicycle related events that day in DeLand as well.
Here is a link to their facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/events/809828959052711/

For more information, please contact Ted at tmwmsw@rocketmail.com

Cheers, philman


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks like a great event!!!


----------

